
Recursive drawing - relyio
http://recursivedrawing.com/
======
lifthrasiir
If you are onto something like this, you should also try Context Free [1]
which allows for the wide variety of recursive arts in a programmatic manner
(well, it literally has its own versatile scripting language).

[1] [https://www.contextfreeart.org/](https://www.contextfreeart.org/)

~~~
Lerc
The key addition of ContextFree is the multiple definitions of the same chosen
by probability.

So a Blurp could be defined as a) a circle and a Blurp b) a circle c) a Blurp
and a Blurp

And when rendering a Blurp it picks one of a,b, or c randomly (with weighted
probabilities)

That single addition opens up a huge world of variety.

------
3stripe
Written instructions from when this was last posted (in 2012)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3951499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3951499)

------
johnhenry
Years ago, Flash (I thinks it's "Adobe Animate" now) had a similar feature in
that you could create symbols and Symbols and edit them after the fact, so
this part, while cool didn't impress me much.

I'm glad I continued watching up to the point where the presenter puts symbols
within themselves because that part blew my mind! I'd really love to see a
feature like this incorporated into Inkscape and/or Kitra.

------
seltzered_
See also: Alan's layer language, which has a blogpost referencing Toby's
'recursive drawing - [https://layerlanguage.blogspot.com/2012/05/more-
computationa...](https://layerlanguage.blogspot.com/2012/05/more-
computational-toys-for-artists.html)

------
shoo
There's a bunch of examples and links to interesting work in Kate Compton's
GDC talk "Practical Procedural Generation for Everyone"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WumyfLEa6bU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WumyfLEa6bU)

------
calebh
I've often thought that this sort of thing would be great for user interface
design. "Recursive drawing" in combination with a CAD style constraint system
would be really cool to see. My preferred name for such a system would be
"inductive constraint layout".

------
Confiks
A later project with excellent videos, "Shadershop", is definitely also
something to marvel at:
[http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop](http://tobyschachman.com/Shadershop) and
[http://www.cdglabs.org/Shadershop](http://www.cdglabs.org/Shadershop)

------
warent
This is so cool, I really love this! Thank you for sharing. Also what a easy
and friendly way to teach recursion to those still grasping the concept,
definitely a resource I'll be sharing

------
ablock
I didn't understand the Fibonacci part. What was he counting?

~~~
7scan
I had to go back over it a few times to understand. I believe its the number
of branches at each depth level.

------
lmcarreiro
This is awesome!

------
turdnagel
Completely unusable on mobile

~~~
jacobolus
It’s a masters degree thesis project from 2012, what would you expect?

